
To keep temp at 1.5ºC: “No new fossil fuelled infrastructure, anywhere, ever” - aaronbrethorst
https://twitter.com/mark_lynas/status/1145977972849033216
======
perfunctory
If you still have any fossil investments I am begging you to divest. It might
not even impact your returns [http://www.lse.ac.uk/GranthamInstitute/news/the-
mythical-per...](http://www.lse.ac.uk/GranthamInstitute/news/the-mythical-
peril-of-divesting-from-fossil-fuels/)

~~~
luckylion
I don't have any, but how would that change anything? Presumably, people won't
just shut down a company, they will sell it to somebody else - the company
stays in operation, only with new owners.

~~~
perfunctory
I guess there are many convoluted and interconnected reasons. Here is just one
snippet

"As time went on, though, it became clear that divestment was also squeezing
the industry. Peabody, the world’s biggest coal company, announced plans for
bankruptcy in 2016; on the list of reasons for its problems, it counted the
divestment movement, which was making it hard to raise capital. Indeed, just a
few weeks ago analysts at that radical collective Goldman Sachs said the
“divestment movement has been a key driver of the coal sector’s 60% de-rating
over the past five years”."

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/16/divest...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/dec/16/divestment-
fossil-fuel-industry-trillions-dollars-investments-carbon)

~~~
luckylion
Thanks, that sounds plausible. So it's less about taking out your current
investment and more about not investing new money into them that is hurting
them. Taking out the current investments still makes sense, of course, both
ethically and by not being invested into an industry you're trying to shut
down.

~~~
kennywinker
Divesting your current holdings should also help to drive the price down (more
supply) which lowers the appeal of the industry for investors with less
idiological motivation.

~~~
perl4ever
Some people like to purchase investments that decline, because they are
cheaper. As opposed to owning things that are going up, because they are
expected to go up more.

If a lower price didn't attract investors, you _couldn 't_ divest, could you?
Nobody would appear to buy from you.

~~~
kennywinker
Everything you say is true, but seems like a weird framing. Low price
“attracts” investors because they think it will go up in value. If all it does
is go down, it creates a downward spiral as less and less people believe it
will go up in value.

------
martincollignon
Want to make a difference on climate change as a technologist? Feel free to
join these communities actively looking for support and with ongoing projects
(that are alive):

\- [https://climateaction.tech/](https://climateaction.tech/)

\- [https://techimpactmakers.com/](https://techimpactmakers.com/)

\- [https://www.tmrow.com](https://www.tmrow.com)

